# Possible Disposable Issue



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Big Clive has posted a video on a leaking pod that triggered the firing of the disposable during transport. This is not a general disposable problem but is most likely confined to the device in question.

For those of you that don't know Big Clive, he is a highly respected electronics guru with decades of experience. In other words, he is not some or other pimply youth with an opinion.

He mentions, once again, how wasteful disposables are because you throw away a rechargeable battery after only one charge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz

I had this happen while it was standing in my "vape stand". https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/my-cigar-melted.75392/#post-957981
I save all Li-ion's for my diy projects, including this skinny 08500, 260mah one.
I had the batt fail in my smok omnitester a long time ago and replaced it with a 18350. I had to heat the plastic case to get the 18350 to fit and this size would have been a easy drop in if they were available back then.

Anyhow, best way to store them is drip tip facing down with the silicone hygene plug removed so as not to build up internal pressure during weather changes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

It reminds me of the old ego mod/batteries! The top section was just pressure fitted to the main tube so I expect many of you who used them probably sat on one and it came apart! They were/are wired up so crudely which probably explains why twice if I wasn't in attendance when charging there would of been an house fire (why even now when most chargers and modern regulated mods are quite safe I will not leave either charging unattended)! looking at the internals of one of those ego's didn't fill me with any confidence in their safety so I don't suppose many of these disposables will be any different!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

We don’t need this sh@t… it only adds to the negative publicity the vaping industry is already suffering from. I really stop making these cheap disposable thingies before a major accident happens

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> We don’t need this sh@t… it only adds to the negative publicity the vaping industry is already suffering from. I really stop making these cheap disposable thingies before a major accident happens


The problem is it use to be smaller manufacturers that use to release them but now the big names are favouring these to mods or AIO's just take a look at Wotofo's website and that shows you the direction vaping is going in, it's a hammer house of horrors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> The problem is it use to be smaller manufacturers that use to release them but now the big names are favouring these to mods or AIO's just take a look at Wotofo's website and that shows you the direction vaping is going in, it's a hammer house of horrors!



Had a browse through a couple of websites today to see what new-new is on the cards to compare to some "older" releases... disposables.... disposables everywhere... with maybe a tank here, a mod there and a couple of new juice releases in the corner... 

The market has completely changed to cater for the disposables and "ease of use" with a handful of podkits/modkits/tanks/mods being brought in at a time just to satisfy the need of the few. Now this is not all the sites I was on, but it is most of them.

Is there something that we as consumers don't know that is brewing in the weird and wonderful realm of vaping? 

Does the whole dilemma of Covid, China's ban on flavors and the recent Chinese holidays play a part? For sure it does. 

Is there a market for the disposables? Yes, as long as the market is being fed a steady stream of available options. 

Who is going to stop it? Not Joe Soap and the rest of the non-disposable consumers.

All we can do is ride the wave out and hope it dies off (even if it is just for a short period of time like the podkits comes and goes every year). But I truly wish this is not the end of a era for us. I mean damn, I just got back on to MTL RTA's again after the Covid hit me, I don't want to go back to NOT VAPING and I will never go back to the stinkie alternative!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Had a browse through a couple of websites today to see what new-new is on the cards to compare to some "older" releases... disposables.... disposables everywhere... with maybe a tank here, a mod there and a couple of new juice releases in the corner...
> 
> The market has completely changed to cater for the disposables and "ease of use" with a handful of podkits/modkits/tanks/mods being brought in at a time just to satisfy the need of the few. Now this is not all the sites I was on, but it is most of them.
> 
> Is there something that we as consumers don't know that is brewing in the weird and wonderful realm of vaping?
> 
> Does the whole dilemma of Covid, China's ban on flavors and the recent Chinese holidays play a part? For sure it does.
> 
> Is there a market for the disposables? Yes, as long as the market is being fed a steady stream of available options.
> 
> Who is going to stop it? Not Joe Soap and the rest of the non-disposable consumers.
> 
> All we can do is ride the wave out and hope it dies off (even if it is just for a short period of time like the podkits comes and goes every year). But I truly wish this is not the end of a era for us. I mean damn, I just got back on to MTL RTA's again after the Covid hit me, I don't want to go back to NOT VAPING and I will never go back to the stinkie alternative!


It's a case of vapers who join forums tend to be hobbyists so don't actually reflect what most vapers use! It's like RTA's and other rebuildables seem very popular because loads of us on forums prefer them and that's no different if I am on here, a global forum or a UK forum but I know if I go to a high street vape shop in the UK they are not selling rebuildables because the majority of vapers (most of which have never visited a vaping forum never mind actually joined one) use stock coil tanks, simple pods or disposables! (And not necessarily in that order of popularity)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

100%... even over here there is a vast amount of vapers that prefer Podkits and Stock Coil tanks. I respect that as that is where I started too and still fall back on now and again. Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs are still on the Voopoo Drag Podkits (albeit with SMRT Rebuildable Coils). But even on that front stocks are limited to "old" releases and re-releases. And one forum is not the end all and be all of the vape community nor a reflection of said community.

I also get the other side where markup on a disposable is most likely more than that of a Mod/Kit, so why buy a lot of mods and any type of tank (which might sit on the shelve for a month or two until a consumer has saved up enough money to buy it) when disposables will sell like ice cream on a hot day and the money keeps rolling in at a steady pace.

Disposables are a problem now (for various reasons: danger of misuse, nicotine levels causing addiction, availability to under age market and concealability for them, and the list goes on) and if not kept in check it could backfire across the entire vaping community putting all of us in a bad light. With the current plans of vape-tax increases and bans it is not the kind of thing we need right now and it is just a matter of time before it blows up in our faces (literally and figuratively).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> We don’t need this sh@t… it only adds to the negative publicity the vaping industry is already suffering from. I really stop making these cheap disposable thingies before a major accident happens



I have to agree with Grand Guru on this! ... After personally examining one closely earlier today, can only add the statement; "_hier kom kak_" ... They are NOT safe, and they are going to end up adding fuel to our governments already raging fire of regulation / taxation / whatever else these nanas can come up with, and possibly even getting vaping banned completely, based on the safety, (_or rather lack thereof_), of these devices.
Like a lot of offshoot products, these devices are manufactured literally on the the dregs of componentry, with no safety features to speak of, using under spec'd cells, switches and wire and more, and ... they're getting away with it! ... only because there are no published safety or recycling specs specific to our industry, as well as under the pretext that they are disposable ... and that word itself has hidden undertones ... I'll stop my rant at this point a little shy of a few expletives to drive home a reality check!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> We don’t need this sh@t… it only adds to the negative publicity the vaping industry is already suffering from. I really stop making these cheap disposable thingies before a major accident happens



Actually they're not cheap. If one uses only a disposable, it works out to be far more expensive than a mod or pod kit and juice. I repeat this constantly to people but they couldn't care less. They want the convenience of a disposable, without having to cart extra coils and juice around with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Had a browse through a couple of websites today to see what new-new is on the cards to compare to some "older" releases... disposables.... disposables everywhere... with maybe a tank here, a mod there and a couple of new juice releases in the corner...
> 
> The market has completely changed to cater for the disposables and "ease of use" with a handful of podkits/modkits/tanks/mods being brought in at a time just to satisfy the need of the few. Now this is not all the sites I was on, but it is most of them.
> 
> Is there something that we as consumers don't know that is brewing in the weird and wonderful realm of vaping?
> 
> Does the whole dilemma of Covid, China's ban on flavors and the recent Chinese holidays play a part? For sure it does.
> 
> Is there a market for the disposables? Yes, as long as the market is being fed a steady stream of available options.
> 
> Who is going to stop it? Not Joe Soap and the rest of the non-disposable consumers.
> 
> All we can do is ride the wave out and hope it dies off (even if it is just for a short period of time like the podkits comes and goes every year). But I truly wish this is not the end of a era for us. I mean damn, I just got back on to MTL RTA's again after the Covid hit me, I don't want to go back to NOT VAPING and I will never go back to the stinkie alternative!



You ask, "Is there something that we as consumers don't know that is brewing in the weird and wonderful realm of vaping?" 

Answer: Convenience. Some people will carry a disposable with them as a back-up and that's the way I wish it were! However, many people have switched from mods and pod kits to disposables only.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> You ask, "Is there something that we as consumers don't know that is brewing in the weird and wonderful realm of vaping?"
> 
> Answer: Convenience. Some people will carry a disposable with them as a back-up and that's the way I wish it were! However, many people have switched from mods and pod kits to disposables only.



I was thinking more in the lines of: "are devices and bottled juice, other than disposables, heading towards redundancy for the control of flavor and nicotine sales...". Once disposables dominate the market it is easy for governments to make the call on the banning of vape gear with the exclusion of closed systems where users cannot control their own usage.... I am no conspiracy theorist and doomsday prepper (except for cotton, I have way too much cotton and promised the Mrs I won't buy any more), but the thought has crossed my mind.


Here is a novel idea.... Vape shops selling disposables should ask customers buying them to return them for "disposal" for a discount on a new one. Bring back 10 and you get one free even.... that way the vape shops can ensure they are disposed off in the correct manner or repatriated by those that can make use of the batteries and casings for other projects and the leftovers can be recycled (metal and plastic). They should also put signs up educating the disposable users on how to dispose of the devices correctly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mofat786

These non rechargeable disposables should b bloody banned,advertised as 1600 puffs but after 150 puffs the battery dies lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

IMO the popularity of disposables can be explained by looking at two main factors :

Convenience

Buy it, suck on it, throw it away. What could be easier? They're even easier to use than cigarettes. No matches/lighter, no ash, no major risk of fire, They don't stink, are easy to use while driving etc. They are also easier to use than pods. There is no charging, no refilling, they are smaller, no fire button, no adjustable wattage etc. Let's face it. If you want no-hassle vaping then disposables are a very attractive option. You also don't even have to worry about nic levels. If your disposable is keeping you off smoking then you are good to go.

Lack of knowledge (I'm being as polite as possible here)

The vast majority of people today have no interest in knowing how things work. Test this claim for yourself if you don't believe me. Ask a few people under forty years old how a car's clutch works, why a diesel car doesn't have spark plugs, why getting wet in the rain doesn't make you sick, or how a GPS works. Ask how a generator works, how a fridge keeps your food cold, or why a fan makes you feel cooler. My prediction is that you will be truly amazed by the answers that you receive.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that these people are intellectually challenged in any way. They just don't see any benefit to knowing how things work when you can easily get someone to fix your damaged possession or you just throw it away and buy a new one. An American friend of mine lived in SA for a few years. She, or rather her employee, imported her car to SA. She is extremely intelligent. Two degrees (cum laude) from a top American University. After a few years, her car's engine seized. It was only then that she found out that she should have checked the oil. True Story.

If you think about it, why bother to learn the ins and outs of hobby vaping when you can get 80% of the flavour out of a disposable. They probably don't even know that vapes are available that perform way better than their disposable.

I would probably never regularly use a disposable. I have not bought one yet. I may get one as a backup but I am presently happy with my existing backups.

If we took the time to draw up a list of the pros and cons of disposables I think that many vape hobbyists would have to admit that they have a role to play. 

The potential safety issues can be resolved. If you drive a car or take a plane trip to go on holiday I don't think that you can point fingers at disposable users for damaging the environment. 

A far better solution would be to use rechargeable pods with refillable tanks. Given what I have said above, I don't think that they will ever become more popular than disposables.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mofat786

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> IMO the popularity of disposables can be explained by looking at two main factors :
> 
> Convenience
> 
> Buy it, suck on it, throw it away. What could be easier? They're even easier to use than cigarettes. No matches/lighter, no ash, no major risk of fire, They don't stink, are easy to use while driving etc. They are also easier to use than pods. There is no charging, no refilling, they are smaller, no fire button, no adjustable wattage etc. Let's face it. If you want no-hassle vaping then disposables are a very attractive option. You also don't even have to worry about nic levels. If your disposable is keeping you off smoking then you are good to go.
> 
> Lack of knowledge (I'm being as polite as possible here)
> 
> The vast majority of people today have no interest in knowing how things work. Test this claim for yourself if you don't believe me. Ask a few people under forty years old how a car's clutch works, why a diesel car doesn't have spark plugs, why getting wet in the rain doesn't make you sick, or how a GPS works. Ask how a generator works, how a fridge keeps your food cold, or why a fan makes you feel cooler. My prediction is that you will be truly amazed by the answers that you receive.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying that these people are intellectually challenged in any way. They just don't see any benefit to knowing how things work when you can easily get someone to fix your damaged possession or you just throw it away and buy a new one. An American friend of mine lived in SA for a few years. She, or rather her employee, imported her car to SA. She is extremely intelligent. Two degrees (cum laude) from a top American University. After a few years, her car's engine seized. It was only then that she found out that she should have checked the oil. True Story.
> 
> If you think about it, why bother to learn the ins and outs of hobby vaping when you can get 80% of the flavour out of a disposable. They probably don't even know that vapes are available that perform way better than their disposable.
> 
> I would probably never regularly use a disposable. I have not bought one yet. I may get one as a backup but I am presently happy with my existing backups.
> 
> If we took the time to draw up a list of the pros and cons of disposables I think that many vape hobbyists would have to admit that they have a role to play.
> 
> The potential safety issues can be resolved. If you drive a car or take a plane trip to go on holiday I don't think that you can point fingers at disposable users for damaging the environment.
> 
> A far better solution would be to use rechargeable pods with refillable tanks. Given what I have said above, I don't think that they will ever become more popular than disposables.


Make no mistake disposables are super convenient, i bought 1 to check out this "new" technology,having used disposables way back already,i reckon not even 150 puffs into this damn thing tht should have given me 1500 puffs lol the battery died..but yes its super convenient,skat il have to get one of the rechargeable ones for the fun of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

A bit off topic, but I bought a caliburn ak2 pod kit to keep handy as a backup for when I didn't feel like cleaning tanks. Also got some spare pods. Used it for 2 weeks, and it appears that I've accidentally thrown the device away cos it's so small. That's me done with pods and disposables.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Mofat786 said:


> Make no mistake disposables are super convenient, i bought 1 to check out this "new" technology,having used disposables way back already,i reckon not even 150 puffs into this damn thing tht should have given me 1500 puffs lol the battery died..but yes its super convenient,skat il have to get one of the rechargeable ones for the fun of it


Lets hope you're technically minded and can open it up and recharge it then, as R1+ a puff seems jus' a tad ridiculous, and certainly exceeds my desire for so called convenience

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mofat786

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Lets hope you're technically minded and can open it up and recharge it then, as R1+ a puff seems jus' a tad ridiculous, and certainly exceeds my desire for so called convenience


Well tht would defeat the purpose wouldnt it lol,but no i dont jave the patience to open a disposable,tht being said i did take a pliers though and attempt to open it to no avail, 1try was enough lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I have this vision of landfills ...... with pockets of fires started by thermal runaways of millions of tiny disposable batteries. That will help with global warming right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Mofat786 said:


> Well tht would defeat the purpose wouldnt it lol,but no i dont jave the patience to open a disposable,tht being said i did take a pliers though and attempt to open it to no avail, 1try was enough lol


There ya go ... now hopefully seeing inside one has placated the urge to blow yourself up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Going back to the fact the actual battery inside is rechargeable one of Wotofos disposables comes with a whopping 12ml of e-liquid which doesn't get used with one charge so this thing actually has a USB port and comes with a cable yet once that 12ml has gone the device is no good and needs binning (code to youngsters to just throw on pavement), bizarre! They cost £15 as well surely it makes more sense at that price for some one to buy a refillable pod system!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Mofat786 said:


> These non rechargeable disposables should b bloody banned,advertised as 1600 puffs but after 150 puffs the battery dies lol


The problem is they can base that puff count on just 0.5 second puffs when an average vapor might take 3.5 seconds puffs! Also how many of these things once they get picked from the warehouse and make their way through the supply chain eventually into customer hands actually have 100% charge, in fact should they even be transported safely with more than 50% charge on them?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Mofat786 said:


> Make no mistake disposables are super convenient, i bought 1 to check out this "new" technology,having used disposables way back already,i reckon not even 150 puffs into this damn thing tht should have given me 1500 puffs lol the battery died..but yes its super convenient,skat il have to get one of the rechargeable ones for the fun of it


I've got a rechargeable disposable with 12ml juice inside it. However, I don't quite see the point of a rechargeable disposable. The whole point of a disposable is that you don't need to do anything with it, other than vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There ya go ... now hopefully seeing inside one has placated the urge to blow yourself up
> View attachment 252952



Just by the way, the battery on Airspops One Use always runs out before the juice, so it's a waste of money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> Just by the way, the battery on Airspops One Use always runs out before the juice, so it's a waste of money.


I'm sure it does ... I charged the cell fully, and then did a capacity test, (_hence my earlier comment of sub standard componentry_) ... it barely made half it's rated capacity, and it's CDR is way below what is required for its atty, making it a fire hazard 


As a sidebar ... If anyone in the greater JHB area has any disposables, (_used is fine_), please dispose of them my way for testing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There ya go ... now hopefully seeing inside one has placated the urge to blow yourself up
> View attachment 252952


Taken apart for science and to hopefully educate people at how dangerous thoae dispoaables really are!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There ya go ... now hopefully seeing inside one has placated the urge to blow yourself up
> View attachment 252952


Could of been made by Ted Kaczynski!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I was thinking more in the lines of: "are devices and bottled juice, other than disposables, heading towards redundancy for the control of flavor and nicotine sales...". Once disposables dominate the market it is easy for governments to make the call on the banning of vape gear with the exclusion of closed systems where users cannot control their own usage.... I am no conspiracy theorist and doomsday prepper (except for cotton, I have way too much cotton and promised the Mrs I won't buy any more), but the thought has crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> Here is a novel idea.... Vape shops selling disposables should ask customers buying them to return them for "disposal" for a discount on a new one. Bring back 10 and you get one free even.... that way the vape shops can ensure they are disposed off in the correct manner or repatriated by those that can make use of the batteries and casings for other projects and the leftovers can be recycled (metal and plastic). They should also put signs up educating the disposable users on how to dispose of the devices correctly.


Hi there you have some interesting points there.Based on your novel idea.Can you please elaborate as to what the correct manner is in regards to disposing of these disposable devices correctly ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Eequinox said:


> Hi there you have some interesting points there.Based on your novel idea.Can you please elaborate as to what the correct manner is in regards to disposing of these disposable devices correctly ?











Blog - LiPo Battery Disposal: How to Safely Throw Away Your Old LiPos


The concept behind safe disposal is quite simple: you have to completely discharge your LiPos down to 0 Volts. This will ensure that absolutely no charge is left and at this state, even if you were to puncture the inner foil, nothing will happen.




hobbyking.com














How to dispose Lipo Battery | Old or Damaged Lipo - Oscar Liang


I will show you how to dispose old damaged lipo battery. Lipo disposal can be done safely. Discharge them using salt water, light bulb, motor, resistor.




oscarliang.com














Here's What to do With Your Empty 'Disposable' Vapes


They're everywhere: Piling up in bedrooms, drawers, bags and god knows where else. We know they can’t go in the bin. But what can we do with them?




www.google.co.za





These are just a few websites with ideas on the disposal and reuse of the actual batteries.

As for disposing of the entire pod it can be done in a few ways: sealed with insulation tape or in packets and disposed off at designated facilities (battery centers that does recycling, electronic centers or containers at Makro). If you want to keep a lot of old diaposables prior to disposal, do so by keeping it seperated from each other (ziplocs) or making use of a container/crate/box with silica gel or even kitty litter in to reduce the moisture. From there once your box is full it can then be disposed at the correct facilities or electronic hobbyist can pickup a full load to repatriate the batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Blog - LiPo Battery Disposal: How to Safely Throw Away Your Old LiPos
> 
> 
> The concept behind safe disposal is quite simple: you have to completely discharge your LiPos down to 0 Volts. This will ensure that absolutely no charge is left and at this state, even if you were to puncture the inner foil, nothing will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbyking.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to dispose Lipo Battery | Old or Damaged Lipo - Oscar Liang
> 
> 
> I will show you how to dispose old damaged lipo battery. Lipo disposal can be done safely. Discharge them using salt water, light bulb, motor, resistor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oscarliang.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's What to do With Your Empty 'Disposable' Vapes
> 
> 
> They're everywhere: Piling up in bedrooms, drawers, bags and god knows where else. We know they can’t go in the bin. But what can we do with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a few websites with ideas on the disposal and reuse of the actual batteries.
> 
> As for disposing of the entire pod it can be done in a few ways: sealed with insulation tape or in packets and disposed off at designated facilities (battery centers that does recycling, electronic centers or containers at Makro). If you want to keep a lot of old diaposables prior to disposal, do so by keeping it seperated from each other (ziplocs) or making use of a container/crate/box with silica gel or even kitty litter in to reduce the moisture. From there once your box is full it can then be disposed at the correct facilities or electronic hobbyist can pickup a full load to repatriate the batteries.


Good advice.

IMO the best solution would be not to buy a disposable. If you do buy one save it for "emergency" use only.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

X-Calibre786 said:


> A bit off topic, but I bought a caliburn ak2 pod kit to keep handy as a backup for when I didn't feel like cleaning tanks. Also got some spare pods. Used it for 2 weeks, and it appears that I've accidentally thrown the device away cos it's so small. That's me done with pods and disposables.


Update: it reappeared! It had fallen between the couch cushions. Stupidly tiny things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

It gets worse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Need I say more on disposables

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Need I say more on disposables
> View attachment 260735



Interesting. I always assumed the puffs refer to the juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Interesting. I always assumed the puffs refer to the juice capacity.


They might? ... even so, what good would that be if you only got 25 to 60% at best of what you paid for / were expecting  ... I'll let someone else do the cost per puff calculation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Who is going to count them anyway ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Who is going to count them anyway ?


You jest but I was chatting to one of the owners of a vape shop here in Durbs and I said the same thing and he responded saying you would be surprised how many people claim to have counted and the count is under whats advertised!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> You jest but I was chatting to one of the owners of a vape shop here in Durbs and I said the same thing and he responded saying you would be surprised how many people claim to have counted and the count is under whats advertised!


It's certainly possible ... if they are 1 second pseudo puffs, and or the person counting has the arithmetic ability of a gnat

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's certainly possible ... if they are 1 second pseudo puffs, and or the person counting has the arithmetic ability of a gnat


Or absolutely nothing to do during the day!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> You jest but I was chatting to one of the owners of a vape shop here in Durbs and I said the same thing and he responded saying you would be surprised how many people claim to have counted and the count is under whats advertised!



I counted the puffs with an Airscream and Vozol. It was actually easy - I just kept a pen and paper at hand and I made a mark each time I took a puff. Because they're 50mg nic I didn't puff as long as I would when I'm vaping 6mg juice, but it was nevertheless a decent puff.

I didn't keep my records, but I know that Airscream was only about half of the claimed 600 puffs. Vozol was much better, approx. 75% of the claimed 1200 puffs.

An acquaintance of mine dismantled the Airscream and there was still quite a bit of juice left. The problem was that the battery was finished.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> The problem was that the battery was finished.



That makes sense to me.

If I joined the dark side and started manufacturing disposable vapes I would design them so that there was juice left at the end of the battery charge. 

You won't get many return customers if your new vapers are getting dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

That makes a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

OK, so I had this here disposable to test. 
Out the box I vaped two days before charging it. When I charged it, it lasted a whole week before it needed a recharge again. The juice also lasted in this pod with my style of vaping. 
Its said to be refillable. I didn't get the chance to try refilling it, because by the second week someone with longish fingers decided they want to continue testing it for me. 
So in my opinion this is a usable disposable for the fact it can be refilled, recharged and re-use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> View attachment 260909
> 
> OK, so I had this here disposable to test.
> Out the box I vaped two days before charging it. When I charged it, it lasted a whole week before it needed a recharge again. The juice also lasted in this pod with my style of vaping.
> Its said to be refillable. I didn't get the chance to try refilling it, because by the second week someone with longish fingers decided they want to continue testing it for me.
> So in my opinion this is a usable disposable for the fact it can be refilled, recharged and re-use.



I also received one anonymously. 

Not sure about the refill. But definitely rechargeable. And the mango tastes like apple, but that is admittedly suggestive.

But my biggest problem is the wrapping design. It gets the attention of my 6-year old. So mine is packed away very far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> I also received one anonymously.
> 
> Not sure about the refill. But definitely rechargeable. And the mango tastes like apple, but that is admittedly suggestive.
> 
> But my biggest problem is the wrapping design. It gets the attention of my 6-year old. So mine is packed away very far.


OK. My Mango tasted like the beechies(gum) Mango with ice. 
The wrapping wasn't my fav. part either although I'm into tye dye and psychedelic prints and the fact that someone with long fingers figured I didn't need it that much. I never got the chance to try and refill. 
All In all I had a good vaping experience till it dissappeared

Reactions: Like 1


----------

